# Leds en paralelo, los amperajes no se suman?



## albertoG (Abr 9, 2016)

Hola, voy a montar una pantalla de leds para un acuario, tengo leds de alta potencia de 10w, que según el fabricante son de 0,9A y de 9 a 12 volts.
Tengo una fuente de alimentación de 12v y 15A.
He estado haciendo pruebas conectándolos en paralelo, y lo que veo es que a medida que conectó más leds en paralelo los amperajes del circuito no se suman, por ejemplo 3 leds conectados en paralelo me dan 1A, como puede ser?
Estará mal el amperímetro? ...


----------



## Dan2013 (Abr 9, 2016)

Puede ser tu fuente de voltaje. Revisa si hay una caida de voltaje fuerte.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 9, 2016)

Si los vas a conectar en paralelo, cada uno debe tener su resistencia limitadora, deberían de sumarse los amperes, al estar conectados en paralelo.


----------



## albertoG (Abr 10, 2016)

Dan, mediré el voltaje de la fuente cuando están conectados los 3 leds, pero si el voltaje bajara, no subiría el amperaje?
Si conecto un solo led, entiendo que el amperaje es 10w dividido 12 volts, que da 0.83A, si conecto en paralelo 3 leds, que serían 30 wats, dividido por 12 volts pues darían 2,5 amperes, si el voltaje caería pues el amperaje aumentaría.
Trasteando por YouTube encontré este vídeo que comprueba lo mismo que he comprobado yo:
No me deja poner el link, pero si lo buscan en YouTube con el título "CONSUMO DE INTENSIDAD DE UNA LÁMPARA LEDS - CURIOSIDADES" verán que encuentra lo mismo que he visto con mis leds.


----------



## printido (Abr 10, 2016)

V=RI

SI el miembro de la derecha de la ecuacion disminuye, porque baja la intensidad por ejemplo, el miembro de la izquierda (voltaje) tambien debe disminuir para que se siga cumpliendo la igualdad. Considerendo evidentemente la resistencia como una constante.


----------



## albertoG (Abr 10, 2016)

Perdón por la ignorancia, pero entonces si el voltaje se mantiene constante y el amperaje baja, es que la resistencia también baja al conectar más leds en paralelo?


----------



## printido (Abr 10, 2016)

Si el voltaje se mantiene constante y la intensidad baja, por cojones la resistencia ha de subir.

V=constante=RI

Voltaje es igual a resistencia por intensidad, si el producto R por I se mantiene constante entonces si la intensidad baja, la resistencia ha de aumentar para que ese producto de R por I se siga manteniendo constante.


Y con lo de tus leds, al conectar cosas en paralelo la resistencia siempre baja y por ende la intensidad sube. Con tu caso solo se me ocurre que repitas el experimento y tomes mas datos, voltaje y intensidad de cada led, al conectar uno solo, dos, los tres.


----------



## albertoG (Abr 10, 2016)

Es verdad, matemática más que básica, entonces hay que considerar que al conectar varios leds de alta potencia en paralelo la resistencia del circuito va subiendo y por eso el amperaje baja?
¿Entonces también la potencia del circuito va a bajar, es decir bajará el wataje, es decir proporcionalmente iluminarán menos?


----------



## printido (Abr 10, 2016)

Al conectar cosas en paralelo la resistencia siempre baja (o se mantiene constante pero nunca sube) y por ende la intensidad sube. Con tu caso solo se me ocurre que repitas el experimento y tomes mas datos, voltaje y intensidad de cada led, al conectar uno solo, dos, los tres.

Los leds se excitan por intensidad, su iluminacion su brillo depende de la intensidad que circule. A menor intensidad menor brillo y viceversa.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 10, 2016)

Algo estás haciendo mal. Lo primero y mas obvio poner leds en paralelo por los conocidos motivos.
En paralelo las corrientes se suman y las tensiones se igualan. Si la corriente no sube, será por algún motivo, por ejemplo que la sección de los cables esté limitando la corriente, u otra cosa.
Como te han dicho no se puede o es muy difícil/arriesgado controlar leds por tensión, solo se puede por corriente.


----------



## miglo (Abr 10, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Como te han dicho no se puede o es muy difícil/arriesgado controlar leds por tensión, solo se puede por corriente.



Totalmente de acuerdo, leds en paralelo, a igual tension, mayor consumo.

Si no controla la fuente, mas pronto que tarde, algo le va a petar.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 11, 2016)

albertoG dijo:


> Es verdad, matemática más que básica, entonces hay que considerar que al conectar varios leds de alta potencia en paralelo la resistencia del circuito va subiendo y por eso el amperaje baja?
> ¿Entonces también la potencia del circuito va a bajar, es decir bajará el wataje, es decir proporcionalmente iluminarán menos?



Hola, hay un detalle que NO se está teniendo en cuenta.
Primero, que un LED no es un dispositivo lineal, por lo tanto NO se puede conectar éstos dispositivos en paralelo a la ligera.
Porque?, pues NO todos los LEDs tienen la misma curva de conducción. Por ende la ley de Ohm no funciona al tratarse de un sistema NO lineal. Vamos a un ejem.
Supongamos que un diodo LED, a 12V. drena una corriente de 1A., al añadir otro diodo LED en paralelo, digamos que éste a 12,05V. drene 1A.
Pero al estar conectados en paralelo, la tensión máxima será de 12V.! por lo tanto al otro LED le faltan 0,05V. para lograr drenar 1A. Siendo NO lineal, posiblemente al tener esa tensión inferior, quizás drene la mitad o menos de la corriente que se indica. Entonces, la corriente total alcance digamos 1,5A.
La solución, cómo comentan, es añadir una resistencia serie, de un valor que compense esa pequeña diferencia de potencial que existe entre cada uno.


----------



## albertoG (Abr 11, 2016)

Gracias por la explicación, muy clara!
En general los leds de alta potencia, por ejemplo los de 10 wats, los fabricantes ponen que funcionan con voltajes entre 9 y 11 voltios o entre 9 y 12 volios.
Cómo se mide el consumo en wats, ¿por la fórmula? multiplicando el voltaje por el amperaje?
Entonces al mismo voltaje, mido el amperaje de cada led y si es diferente entonces no se pueden poner en paralelo?
O ponerlos todos a un voltaje "intermedio" como por ejemplo a 10 voltios, aunque seguirían teniendo diferente amperaje, que lío, y eso de ponerle una resistencia ahora mismo no lo entiendo.
Perdón por la ignorancia, como se habrán dado cuenta, soy medio profano en estos temas, pero estoy metido en este embrollo de fabricar una pantalla para mi acuario y tendré que solucionarlo de alguna manera.
Y gracias de nuevo por vuestra explicaciones.


----------



## kuroro16 (Abr 11, 2016)

Contesto antes de que te manden a f29 por tema repetido 

Puedes conectar en paralelo cuantos led quieras siempre y cuando te mantengas por debajo de la corriente que entrega la fuente.

La resistencia se coloca en serie con el led y es para limitar la corriente del mismo. La calculas con ley de ohm.

O usa esta calculadora si es que no te quieres esforzar un poquito:
http://www.calculatoredge.com/electronics/led%20resistor.htm


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2016)

Discrepo y mucho. Además de ponerlos en paralelo, también puedes tirar los leds por la ventana, darles con un martillo o sumergirlos en aluminio fundido pero no recomiendo ninguna de las cuatro cosas. Poder, se puede hacer las cuatro.

Los leds sólo se pueden controlar por corriente, el control por tensión es en el mejor de los casos muy muy estricto, en la realidad casi imposible. Cuantos más pongas en paralelo peor.

Pon una resistencia en serie con cada led, de lo contrario puede que por ahorrar 2cts en la resistencia quemes 2€ en el led.


----------

